# Ammo Recommendation for Ruger American in .270



## berkshirepresident

I just got the call from Great Lakes Supply that my Ruger American .270 (along with a Redfield Revolution 3x9x40 Scope) is in.

I was wondering if anyone else has shot this gun much and if so, what ammo seems to be getting the best/most accurate results? The gun has a reputation for being accurate.....but somewhat sensitive to what ammo it will digest best.

This is my first rifle venture outside of my Ruger 10/22 or Remington 870.

Any feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## Drm50

If you are looking for Factory ammo I can't help you. A lot of my rifles have never fired any"fast food"
My #1 load for RA is: 100gr Speer spitzer/ 60gr IMR 4350/ Win LRP / Win cases at 3300 fps
Makes all around deer & varment load.
#2 load : 130gr Speer Bt/spitzer 48.5gr IMR 4895. Win LRP. Win cases at 2950 fps
I have Leuopold 6x on rifle, both loads tack drivers. I have found that bullets heavier than 130 gr
don't seem to group well.
Son in Law just won a RA in 22/250. I just mounted a new 4x12 Pentax on it. We haven't shot it yet.
Hope it shoots as good as my 270.


----------



## Lazy 8

From what I understand (and you must take it with a big grain of salt) reloading is the way to go. If you must go with store bought pre-loaded ammo, you have to experiment. I'm told no two guns are the same. I would start with what is readily available to you in your neck of the woods and branch out from there.
Just my 2 cents mind you. Where the heck is Buckeye Dan?


----------



## berkshirepresident

Thanks for getting back to me, folks. I understand the trial and error part....but I was hoping that I could get a "head start" by seeing what other shooters were successful with. (Can't blame a man for trying.)

This is my first scoped rifle and I'm chomping at the bit to get out to a range and sight the gun in.


----------



## gotta hit

I use hornady superformance 130gr and 140 gr, the 270 is a great all around round to use!


----------



## Popspastime

Same as above I cant help you with factory ammo either. Reloaded all my life, owned 270's all my life and probably shot 2 boxes of factory on paper for the brass. All factory ammo is created equal, all 270 rifles are NOT created equal and each rifle needs the ammo to be custom fitted for top accuracy and performance. The difference in performance is that you might be very happy to shoot 2 and 3 inch groups at 100 yds, but with tailored ammo to shoot out of a specific rifle it has the potential to shoot 2 to 3 inches at 300 yds, that's where the rubber starts to meet the road. My hand loads will make a ragged 3/4" hole at 100 yds and there's not a factory load I know of that will do that.
Factory ammo is loaded with bulk components by run and the recipes change quite regular. They are safe, fit every 270 rifle, and go POW just about every time, but that's where it stops. I'd say just buy what you can afford because the only difference in ammo off the shelf is the bullet your shooting. Better constructed bullets cost more money, thus the ammo costs more. The smaller bullets are usually a bit more accurate,100 and 110 grain, but the 130, 140, and 170 grain bullets are a whole different game, especially at distance. If it were me I'd probably work with the 130's. It's a great weight, carries steam down range, and there are some really good choices in bullets.
I have a 270 mag that just loves 140's pushing out at almost 3300 fps. O'Conner killed everything on this planet with a 270, it's a great accurate rifle.


----------



## mike oehme

if your going to do a lot of shooting, then reloading is the way to go, but if you're going hunting and cant afford to reload, you buy factory. I use Remington 270 in my .270 savage and have always done well. You may want to buy a few boxes from other manufactures to see what works best for you and your gun. Also read the manual that comes with the gun, the manufacture usually will advise you on what brand will work best in your gun. hope this helps


----------



## berkshirepresident

Well....I picked up some Federal Power Shok in 150 grain and Federal Sierra Gameking BTSP in 130 grain. Now, we'll just have to see what happens.

I've read that some people have had good luck with Remington CoreLokt in both 130 and 150 grain. So I'll probably try those as well.

All in the name of Science......


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

berkshirepresident said:


> Well....I picked up some Federal Power Shok in 150 grain and Federal Sierra Gameking BTSP in 130 grain. Now, we'll just have to see what happens.
> 
> I've read that some people have had good luck with Remington CoreLokt in both 130 and 150 grain. So I'll probably try those as well.
> 
> All in the name of Science......


I had a Ruger 77R years ago, with factory ammo I didn't do to bad with the Winchester 130gr, just the generic stuff.


----------



## Nitro750

berkshirepresident said:


> I just got the call from Great Lakes Supply that my Ruger American .270 (along with a Redfield Revolution 3x9x40 Scope) is in.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has shot this gun much and if so, what ammo seems to be getting the best/most accurate results? The gun has a reputation for being accurate.....but somewhat sensitive to what ammo it will digest best.
> 
> This is my first rifle venture outside of my Ruger 10/22 or Remington 870.
> 
> Any feedback is much appreciated!


Did you get a good deal on your rifle? I've been wanting that exact same combo. It reviews exceptionally well as a value packed rifle. Just curious what you paid.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Nitro750: The combo sells for 569 plus tax....out the door. The scope comes mounted and the rings are included. Great Lakes even confirmed that the bore sighting was off from the factory and fixed it for me.

Yes...I've seen it online a little bit cheaper but I prefer to buy local if at all possible. I can literally walk to the gun store....so I'm OK with paying a little bit more for convenience and excellent customer service.


----------

